# Zimbra Free et sécurité



## baldazac (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pensez vous qu'il y à un risque à utiliser l' imap Free (sous Thunderbird puisque Mail ne marche pas!) dans le cadre d' une correspondance professionnelle, sachant qu' il ne gére pas le ssl ?
Utiliser le webmail Zimbra est-il plus sûr ?

Merci de m' éclairer.


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2009)

baldazac a dit:


> l' imap Free (sous Thunderbird puisque Mail ne marche pas!)


L'IMAP Free marche très bien avec Mail. :rateau:


> dans le cadre d' une correspondance professionnelle, sachant qu' il ne gére pas le ssl ?


Du moment que tu utilises un fournisseur de messagerie et que tes mails sont sur son serveur, il y a un risque. Le plus sûr est d'héberger ton propre service de messagerie, mais c'est bien plus lourd.
Si tu tiens absolument à avoir SSL, libre à toi de choisir un autre fournisseur de messagerie, tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser celui de ton FAI.


----------



## baldazac (11 Décembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> L'IMAP Free marche très bien avec Mail.


Pas chez moi? avez vous la procédure exacte pour que ça fonctionne?
Pour info, je suis bien sur 10.6.2, imap sur 143 et smtp sur 25, rien à faire il me demande constamment mon mot de passe...


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2009)

Dans "Information du compte" tout est rempli et dans "Avancé" j'ai sélectionné "Authentification" par mot de passe.


----------



## *patrice* (5 Février 2010)

Pardon pour ma réaction tardive, 
Mais en ce qui me conçerne, l' imap de free sous Mail.app n' a jamais marché....

J' aimerai comprendre les choses suivantes;

- La consultation des emails via un client de messagerie augmente t' elle les risque
  d' intrusion par rapport au webmail ?

- Le cryptage ssl est il efficace ou est-ce juste un petit cadenas qu' on peut faire sauter d' un coup de marteau ?


----------



## tsss (5 Février 2010)

*patrice* a dit:


> Pardon pour ma réaction tardive,
> Mais en ce qui me conçerne, l' imap de free sous Mail.app n' a jamais marché....



bha ça fonctionne bien pourtant !


----------



## *patrice* (5 Février 2010)

Certe, mais pas avec le smtp de free!


----------



## tsss (5 Février 2010)

*patrice* a dit:


> Certe, mais pas avec le smtp de free!



a tiens &#8230; je vais tester de suite 

bon, bha l'imap free fonctionne trés bien même avec le smtp de free.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

ne pas mélanger les choses 


il y a 2 aspects

*imap sur Mail ou imap free sur Mail
ca marche

et
** les problemes actuels du service imap Free ( Zimbra)

toujours pas réglés ,depuis des semaines dans certains cas


----------



## *patrice* (5 Février 2010)

En effet l' imap sur Mail marche sans problème.....



pascalformac a dit:


> ** les problemes actuels du service imap Free ( Zimbra)
> 
> toujours pas réglés ,depuis des semaines dans certains cas



Dont le miens........


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

des solutions
-attendre
ou
 prendre un imap gmail
voire repasser en pop free-alice
(qu'on peut faire gerer par gmail imap)


----------



## rizoto (5 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> des solutions
> -attendre
> ou
> prendre un imap gmail
> ...



gmail pour du pro, bof !

mieux vaut acheter un nom de domaine, il y a toujours un webmail inclus !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

acheter ( en fait c'est loué et bail renouvelable)  un nom de domaine n'entraine aucunement un service webmail

edit 
je précise
nom de domaine et ce qui peut etre présent comme services n'est pas lié à la location d'un nom de domaine
les services dépendent de la partie hébergement


----------



## rizoto (5 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> acheter ( en fait c'est loué et bail renouvelable)  un nom de domaine n'entraine aucunement un service webmail
> 
> edit
> je précise
> ...



oui bon, dans les faits, quand tu enregistres un nom de domaine chez gandi, 1&1, ovh, etc... tu peux creer un certain nombre de boite e-mails liees a ton nom (de domaine).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

dans les faits ce n'est pas un achat de domaine

mais une offre d'hebergement avec une  option nom de domaine en sup

-- 
et détail , perso je n'utiliserai pas  le webmail free-alice comme webmail pro
( pas assez stable)


----------

